# Where are desktop pictures stored?



## neuby (Jul 30, 2005)

A few weeks ago, I found a great picture on a website (AVWEB) that I wanted to set to my desktop.  I control-clicked on it in Safari, and chose 'set as desktop picture', and voila - it is.

Now, I would like to replace it, but I want to save this picture.  Problem is, I don't know what the OS called it, (so I can't search for it by name), and I don't know where it is stored. (Doesn't appear in my 'pictures' folder).  

Where does the OS store such pictures?  I am unwilling to experiment, as I don't want to lose this shot.

ADVthanksANCE


----------



## bobw (Jul 30, 2005)

Should be here;

Library>Desktop Pictures


----------



## neuby (Jul 30, 2005)

Bob - thanks for replying.  Not there though (checked under both the system library, and the user/library.  Nothing.  Just the original generic desktop pictures that shipped with osx.

Did a general search for 'desktop pictures' and found some cache files that won't open in a graphic app, but WILL open in BBEdit.  BBedit reports them as 'code' but also includes original file path info for them (there are four), and they are not the file I am looking for.

Dang - this information EXISTS on my computer - I just can't FIND it!!


----------



## Gig' (Jul 31, 2005)

how about control-click on your desktop, choose : change desktop background, (it will open Desktop&Screensaver), the name of the actual wallpaper should show next to it ? Once located move the file to Library/desktop Pictures where you could create a new folder for "custom" wallpapers.


----------



## neuby (Jul 31, 2005)

Ha!  found it.  I was confused, as the desktop/screensaver panel would not show a picture of the current image, but it DID show the name.  Searched for that - no hits.  Followed a hunch and set types to visible/invisible and found it!

Thanks for your help.


----------



## YaddaMinski (Sep 6, 2009)

When you set an image from the web as the Mac OS X desktop paper, it is stored in your user folder under 'Pictures'.


----------



## kmrua65 (Sep 6, 2009)

I am also looking for a long time


----------

